# property tax



## silverfox911 (Mar 27, 2013)

hello to every body can any body tell me if their is any form of taxes to pay on the property like we have in the UK Council tax monthly or yearly. we are just waiting for a letter and if that's ok then our property is going on the market and we shall come to Spain to start our Venture. and just one other thing can any one tell me where NOT to go.
Many thank's for looking.
john uk


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

silverfox911 said:


> hello to every body can any body tell me if their is any form of taxes to pay on the property like we have in the UK Council tax monthly or yearly. we are just waiting for a letter and if that's ok then our property is going on the market and we shall come to Spain to start our Venture. and just one other thing can any one tell me where NOT to go.
> Many thank's for looking.
> john uk


Yes, there are several 'property taxes'.

The main one is IBI - like council tax. This is paid annually and is based on the cadastral value of the property.
Another one is the basura. This again is paid annually and is for waste collection (water/sewerage and brown bins etc.)
Another that is collected in some areas is a 'green' tax for collection of recyclable material.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

*tax in Spain*

Property tax is not the only tax to be concerned with if you are moving to Spain. You will have to pay tax on all your income from UK (except crown pensions)including savings tax on your UK accounts. Spain has tough new laws on assets outside Spain as well. Do your research while in UK and seek advice from HMRC as well.


----------



## silverfox911 (Mar 27, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Yes, there are several 'property taxes'.
> 
> The main one is IBI - like council tax. This is paid annually and is based on the cadastral value of the property.
> Another one is the basura. This again is paid annually and is for waste collection (water/sewerage and brown bins etc.)
> Another that is collected in some areas is a 'green' tax for collection of recyclable material.


thank you very much for your answer! but do you have an idea what it cost per year and the basura. many thanks my friend. john uk


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

silverfox911 said:


> thank you very much for your answer! but do you have an idea what it cost per year and the basura. many thanks my friend. john uk


Its different everywhere, and depends on the house area etc .... so you would need to tell us the jurisdiction
In this area its around €450 and the basura is €35 ish + €40 green tax


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

We haven't yet had this year's IBI bill but I think it will be about 2000 euros.

Basura is about 180 and we don't (yet) have the green tax.

As Jon says, it depends on where you are, how large the property is and how legal it is (that is, do they know about every thing from pool, to outside kitchen or garage etc.).


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

2000 euros for IBI -do you live in a palace?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

extranjero said:


> 2000 euros for IBI -do you live in a palace?


Eh no! It's 550m2 villa with pool etc.

Perhaps it's just that this is an expensive area?

We questioned it when we first moved in. We had it surveyed and checked with the cadatstral office - they said, if anything, we should be paying a little more.


But then our property is TOTALLY legal! Many think they are but in fact are not.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

I thought our detached 3 bed villa with pool on 600sq m, in murcia was bad enough at 385!
Most people's IBI is cheaper than UK, not twice as much. Do you live in Marbella?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

extranjero said:


> I thought our detached 3 bed villa with pool on 600sq m, in murcia was bad enough at 385!
> Most people's IBI is cheaper than UK, not twice as much. Do you live in Marbella?


We have about 7000m2 of land but that doesn't come into the equation.

No, as per my details, we live in Ontinyent.

It's still less than half we used to pay in UK for a smaller property.


----------



## RedG (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi Snikpoh. We are planning on viewing a few properties in Ontinyent in the next few weeks. In your experience is 2000 euros IPI pretty standard for the area?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

RedG said:


> Hi Snikpoh. We are planning on viewing a few properties in Ontinyent in the next few weeks. In your experience is 2000 euros IPI pretty standard for the area?


If you do come to ONTINYENT, please give me a call for a coffee (or whatever).

No, 2000€ for IBI (not IPI) is not common - most properties will be in the low to medium hundreds.


----------



## RedG (Oct 16, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> If you do come to ONTINYENT, please give me a call for a coffee (or whatever).
> 
> No, 2000€ for IBI (not IPI) is not common - most properties will be in the low to medium hundreds.


I am so very glad to hear that Snikpoh. 2000 euros a year would throw a massive spanner in our works. Thank you so much for the offer. We would love to meet up for a chat. Our house in the UK is very nearly sold so we will hopefully be flying out in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I live a short distance from Ontiyent, my gosh! 2000 euros?? Our house is 600 sq.mts. and we pay 135 euros!? and yes, it is all legal and with pool, gardens, huertas, etc. Never heard of 2000 euros IBI before. I suppose it is todo with the market value of the property.


----------

